# Dead Leaf mantis mating!!!



## yen_saw (Jul 19, 2005)

After numerous time of try and error, they finally mate!! heating up the cage at night seems to work!! (The male seems to be more active and couragous with hot environment)

















Ian, thanks for "James Bond" and your hard work on the second trial!!

I would like to buy any female adult/subadult dead leaf if anyone has extra. Please PM me.Thanks!!


----------



## Joe (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice Job yen!!!!  u must be one of the few who has succesfully mated them lol i failed a lot with them  . hope they lay plenty of fertile oothecae  .

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Joe, Andrew.

It is hard to believe that the female is hardly one inch when i first saw her. Now i can only hope she and live long enough to produce some oothecae. How many oothecae can a dead leaf female produce?

i am going to move on to D. Lobata next. They are very shy species and it is going to be a challenge for me too. Could anyone tell me please if d. lobata is any harder to breed?

here are two of my d. lobata... in a twig looking way  











Joe, is this a female?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats Yen.


----------



## Joe (Jul 19, 2005)

it kinda does look female, but cant tell for sure.. the sheild looks like its hooked more than my male so tht should be a female

Joe


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2005)

well done yen, I am relived to hear they have arrived, althouhg, a shame with the lobata  At least you got your female mated, well done!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 27, 2005)

the first picture is a male yen... only 2 moults left til adulthood i would imagine too! Cant tell on the other one 'grats with the dessicata mating! pm me when you get some ooths!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Ian, Sheldon. The mated D. Dessicata has laid two ooth (first one a day fater mating and another one recently) which surprised me. How many oothecae can a DD produce?

One of the D. Lobata molted today and has a larger shield. I am hoping that's a she cos the rest of them looks like male. I will take a pic later today.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok here is one that molted with bigger shield. Is it a female?






Here is the other D. Lobata. Could this be female too?











They are both about 3.5 cm


----------



## Joe (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes yen they are both female!!  they have six lobes and their sheild matches  they rnt pointy like the males but are more rounded  let me know how many look like them


----------



## Tim Danforth (Aug 15, 2005)

How goes the incubation of the ooths from your dead leaf mating?  When they hatch, I am interested in some of the nymphs, if you are going to sell.

Tim


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2005)

Tim,

it takes about 40-50 days of incubation. So i am slightly more than half way there. Will let you know.


----------



## Tim Danforth (Aug 16, 2005)

I will be anxiously awaiting the new arrivals :wink: . Thanks for the quick reply.

Tim


----------

